# What Are Your Favorite Knives -



## Kenpoist (Feb 19, 2005)

What are some of your favorite knives for collection/carry/combat?

Collection - I picked up some nice German PUMA knives while living overseas several years ago - PUMA Bowie/Hunter's Pal/Alaskan. Great knives! I also like my SOG SEAL Pup and my Cold Steel Tanto.

Carry - I like the Benchmade Autos and the SOG - torsion bar openers. Used to carry SpyderCo. 

Combat - (to be answered by our current or former military members).


----------



## PragmaticMartialArtist (Feb 28, 2005)

Whatever is handy in any given situation.  Some I buy for collection, never to use, some to practice with because it increases manual dexterity, others for work or the field.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 16, 2005)

I love my Microtech Swampfly. Why balisongs are illegal to carry is beyond me.  Safest locking mechanism available, but I can't carry it.  Just stupid.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 16, 2005)

ginshun said:
			
		

> I love my Microtech Swampfly. Why balisongs are illegal to carry is beyond me.  Safest locking mechanism available, but I can't carry it.  Just stupid.



Can't disagree with you there...


----------



## Seigi (Mar 16, 2005)

My favorite to collect are balisong (Wish i could carry them also!?!)

Favorite to carry is my Columbia River, easy to open & a good grip.

Hope to own, emerson ?

Peace :whip:


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 18, 2005)

The best folder I've carried to date was one of the old Camillus CUDA's (with the sliding disc opener).  Great ergonomics, excellent steel. Unfortunately the liner-lock eventually gave out.  
Right now I'm carrying a Spyderco Endura and a Delica. 

For fixed blades I really like the Kasper/Polkowski Companion that CRKT put out, it's got a great feel to it.

as far as the wish list: Benchmade Blackwood Scirmish, anything by Mercworx (I like the re-curve style blades), or one of the HD CQC's from Emerson.

I'm also a bali fan but they're illegal in the city (although not in the state...go figure  ).

edit to add: I also highly recommend Cold Steel knives.  Say what you like about Thomson but he does turn out a quality product.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 21, 2005)

> The best folder I've carried to date was one of the old Camillus CUDA's (with the sliding disc opener). Great ergonomics, excellent steel.


 I have one of those, great knife.  I carry it quite often.  Usually its between that one and my Dozier Thorn for EDC.


----------



## Kenpoist (Mar 23, 2005)

All nice knives!

I picked up a couple of more the other day - got a new balisong and a stiletto (the first nice one I have seen - they are hard to find, seems like all the auto's are side opening rather than straight out the top).
I'm still trying to acquire the Kenpo 1 and 2 knives - keep getting outbid on E-Bay and it is really pi$$ing me off.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 24, 2005)

What kind of bali did you buy? I would be careful if you plan on flipping a lot with any of the cheapos, which is really anything under about $70. They are known to not have sturdy construction, and after a good amount of flipping have been known to fall apart in mid flip.

 A lot of people don't realize it, but balis are under tremendous stress when compared with a normal folder or even an automatic. Its not unheard of or even unusual for a bali to be opened and closed hundreds of times in a day. Playing with it for just a few minutes could easily accomplish this. How many of your normal folders do you open and close a few hundred times a day? See what I mean? Sorry to ramble on, but I love balis, but it is a kind of knife that it is especially important to spend the money for a nice one if you actully want to use it a lot.

 I would reccomend any of he Benchmades ($125 on up), any of the Microtechs ($100 and up), ot the Spiderco Spiderfly (~$70). Those are unfortunately about your only options for a decent production balisong. Other than that you are have to go to the customs, and then you are talking big bucks (probably $250 up to who knows)

  Oh ya, Cold Steel makes at least one (Arcangle I think) that is supposed to be good, I have never tried it though.

  Oh, and out the front autos are not hard to find, PM or email me about it.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 24, 2005)

I personally like the spyderfly...


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 24, 2005)

Emerson Kerambit
Benchmade 42 Bali
Gerber Covert
Handmade Bali's from the Philippines
Blackie Collins boxcutter

Spyderfly is pretty nice, I'll probably get that next or an endura.


----------



## Drifter (Mar 24, 2005)

Cold Steel Mini-Culloden - Great for carry, Drawpoint
 Becker BK-10  - Sharp and Heavy. Learned not to catch it.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 28, 2005)

The spiderfly looks cool, but it doesn't flip as good as the BM 4X series.  The VG-10 blade is really nice though.


----------

